# Newmarket Open 2017



## Genius4Jesus (May 24, 2017)

Info on WCA or CanadianCUBING

Date: Saturday, June 17, 2017
Address: 800 Mulock Dr, Newmarket, ON L3Y 9C1
Events:
- 2x2x2
- 3x3x3
- Pyraminx
- Skewb
- 4x4x4
- 5x5x5

No competitor limit, but be sure to register online by Monday, June 12, 2017. See you there!


----------

